# Searching for Toy/Mini Breeders



## Kclucas (Nov 18, 2012)

In my last thread I only asked about breeders in my area, North Carolina, but I decided to widen my range and extend the search to states surrounding NC. If anyone knows breeders in South Carolina, Tennessee, Virginia, or possibly even Maryland or DC, I would appreciate the heads up.

I am not in a rush to get my dog. I just want to spend this time doing research and learning all I can before I'm ready to get the puppy. I was planning on waiting a year since it is possible that we will be moving to another area in NC. I'm wanting to get a normal sized toy or maybe a smaller mini. I'm not super picky about color, but I was leaning away from getting a black or white, though they are both very beautiful. The colors I've been gravitating toward seem to be a little more difficult from what I hear, like phantoms and silvers. I've become very fond of silver beige, but I know they're harder to come by so it's not an absolute need.

I have a dog now. He is a mixed breed, medium sized, and very calm. He loves to play ball. We don't have a fenced yard right now, but when we move we'll be looking for a place with a fence. I'm not sure if we'll end up moving to a place with a dog park near by, but I do know that my aunt's new place has a dog park.

I really appreciate any help you guys have to offer.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Be sure to check out Aery for minis. A friend of mine from this forum got a silver beige from Richard. She is to die for!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle's breeder is Saratoga Poodles. He breeds silver toys. He is old school and does not have a web site. Let me know if you would like his contact information.


----------



## Kclucas (Nov 18, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Swizzle's breeder is Saratoga Poodles. He breeds silver toys. He is old school and does not have a web site. Let me know if you would like his contact information.


Sure. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

eclassic/EagleHill Poodles, Charleston, SC will have a mini litter in May.


----------

